# ETSX als All-Mountain Bike plazieren



## All-Mountain (8. September 2005)

Das neue Slayer geht ja wohl mehr Richtung Freeride und das ETSX soll seinen Platz einnehmen.
Meine Meinung dazu:
Dazu müßte RM m.E. das ETS endlich mal etwas steifer hinbekommen, damit auch Fahrer jenseits der 80 Kg noch Spaß dran haben.

Hab auch schon mitbekommen, das wohl beim ETSX ab und zu mal der Rahmen zu brechen scheint...

Da müßte RM jedenfalls noch nachbessern wenn die auch zukünftig eine vernünftige Produktpalette anbieten wollen, denn Tourenfahren wie mich, die es bergab auch mal krachen lassen, aber sich nicht mit 150mm Federweg bergauf quälen wollen wird es auch zukünftig geben. 

In der neuen Mountain Bike wird ja jetzt über eine noch feinere Clusterung im Tourenbereich geschrieben:
100 mm = Tourer
130 mm = All-Mountain
150 mm = Enduro
Was die sich so alles einfallen lassen wenn denen die Themen ausgehen. Bin gespannt ob sich das so durchsetzt. Es kommt ja nicht nur auf den Federweg an. Reifen, Laufräder oder Bremsen definieren ebenfalls den Einsatzbereich eines MTB erheblich.

Was meint Ihr. Ist das ETSX ein All-Mountain Bike bzw. kann es eines werden??

Grüße aus München
Tom


----------



## akeem (8. September 2005)

Definiere All Mountain Bike ?????

Ich fahre sowohl mit meinem Zaskar Hardtail als auch mit meinem RM Switch überall rum (auch in den Bergen) sowohl hoch als auch runter. In diesem Sinne sind es also beides All Mountain Bikes   

Aber ich denke ich weiss worauf Du raus willst. Ich jedenfalls suche auch ein Bike für schwere Marathons (bei Schotterwegorgien nehm ich weiterhin das HT), Gardasee, Alpencross und gemütliche Feierabendrunden.

Ich bin zwar noch kein ETSX gefahren, habe aber mit Specialized derart schlechte und mit meinem Rocky Mountain derart gute Erfahrungen gemacht, dass ich mir nächstes Jahr voraussichtlich das ETSX zulegen werde (Es sein den die Probefahrt verläuft völlig desaströs).

Ich denke das neue ETSX mit bis zu 125 mm Federweg, mehr Hub, veränderter Dämpferanlenkung und steiferem Hinterbau ist genau auf oben beschriebene Einsatzbereiche zugeschnitten (also All Mountain mit leichter Tendenz zu Marathon und Tour). Schon das diesjährige ETSX wird ja von RM als All Mountain Marathon beschrieben.

So, jetzt bin ich ganz wirr vor lauter Einsatzbereichen. Am allerbesten ist immer noch zum Händler gehen und das Bike testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (8. September 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Was meint Ihr. Ist das ETSX ein All-Mountain Bike bzw. kann es eines werden??




ich denke schon.

das neue ETSX hat ja mehr federweg bekommen, die geometrien sind auch anders ( so wie ich gehört habe ), obwohl RM dieses bike immer noch als Marathon Bike vorstellt ??

das alte ETSX war ja schon ein gutes bike, natürlich brauchte dies auch einen guten fahrer, der sich was zutraute, vorallem bergab und bergauf war es eh eines der besten kletterer


----------



## tga (10. September 2005)

Habe nun seit 21/5 Jahren ein ETS-x70 gefahren und letzte Woche ist der Rahmen gebrochen   . Genau unterhalb der Schweissung von der Aufnahme für die Umlenkwippe vom Hinterbau.
Bin mit fast 90kg nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht, aber vermutlich für das ETSx zu schwer. Werde jedenfalls jetzt auf ein anderes Rahmenkonzept setzen.


----------



## tga (10. September 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Das neue Slayer geht ja wohl mehr Richtung Freeride und das ETSX soll seinen Platz einnehmen.
> Meine Meinung dazu:
> Dazu müßte RM m.E. das ETS endlich mal etwas steifer hinbekommen, damit auch Fahrer jenseits der 80 Kg noch Spaß dran haben.
> 
> ...



Ist klar ein all Mountain Bike, sensationell zum Fahren aber aufgepasst, meiner Meinung für schwere Fahrer zu schwach. Bin 90kg und hatte einen Rahmenbruch bei meinem ETS-x70


----------



## All-Mountain (10. September 2005)

tga schrieb:
			
		

> Ist klar ein all Mountain Bike, sensationell zum Fahren aber aufgepasst, meiner Meinung für schwere Fahrer zu schwach. Bin 90kg und hatte einen Rahmenbruch bei meinem ETS-x70


Scheint also doch zu stimmen mit den ETSX-Rahmen-Sollbruchstellen. Einen  Bekannten hier im Forum, der dürfte so um die 80 wiegen, ist der Rahmen  genau an der Stelle gebrochen wie Du es beschrieben hast. Das Problem wird auch schon in anderen Foren diskutiert: mtbr.com-Forum .
Die Sache hat mich ehrlich gesagt auch zu diesen Posting bewogen, da ich mal wissen wollte wie stabil das ETS im Praxiseinsatz eigentlich ist. 
All-Mountain steht für mich auch für Stabilität!


----------



## Ollman (10. September 2005)

Hallo,

weiß jemand ob sich die Geometrien des ETS-X 2005 zu Modell 2006 ändern.
Wenn ja wie und wo ?
Hat jemand Bilder vom ETS-X Team (ausser das von Insane) ?

Thanks

Ollman


----------



## blaubaer (10. September 2005)

so wirds bei Bike action gezeigt 







mein liebling 




 
sieht auf jeden fall besser aus als alle in der Slayer Serie zusammen 

zu den Geometrien ,der LEnkwinkel ist flacher geworden und jetzt bei allen rahmen grössen gleich, wie auch der sitzwinkel


----------



## Stefan#S (11. September 2005)

Das ETSX ist vom Charakter her ein Tourer und Marathonbike, warum mehr Federweg stören sollen, weiss ich nicht, die TALAS ist absenkbar. Die Definition ALL-Mountain ist sowieso Quatsch, was bitte ist das?

Meine Erfahrung: der ETSX Rahmen ist weder weich, noch habe ich bergauf Probleme, das Vorderad bleibt selbst in steilen Passagen ruhig und pendelt nicht. Alles andere kann man einstellen, deswegen haben ja die Fox Dämpfer die ganzen tollen Schrauben, je nach Gusto weiches Bike, hartes Bike, wenig Federweg, viel Federweg - insofern ist das ETSX der "Luxuskompromiss" zwischen allen Varianten. Sensationell ist der Grip am Hinterrad, da dreht es viel weniger durch als alle Hardtails, die ich je gefahren habe - und das spart Körner.. 

PS: ich wiege 85 KG


----------



## All-Mountain (11. September 2005)

Stefan#S schrieb:
			
		

> Das ETSX ist vom Charakter her ein Tourer und Marathonbike, warum mehr Federweg stören sollen, weiss ich nicht, die TALAS ist absenkbar. Die Definition ALL-Mountain ist sowieso Quatsch, was bitte ist das?
> 
> Meine Erfahrung: der ETSX Rahmen ist weder weich, noch habe ich bergauf Probleme, das Vorderad bleibt selbst in steilen Passagen ruhig und pendelt nicht. Alles andere kann man einstellen, deswegen haben ja die Fox Dämpfer die ganzen tollen Schrauben, je nach Gusto weiches Bike, hartes Bike, wenig Federweg, viel Federweg - insofern ist das ETSX der "Luxuskompromiss" zwischen allen Varianten. Sensationell ist der Grip am Hinterrad, da dreht es viel weniger durch als alle Hardtails, die ich je gefahren habe - und das spart Körner..
> 
> PS: ich wiege 85 KG


Hallo Stefan,
welches Bj. fährst Du?
Die 2005er sollen angeblich steifer sein, so hat RM das 2005er ETSX zumindest vermarktet.


----------



## Stefan#S (11. September 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Stefan,
> welches Bj. fährst Du?
> Die 2005er sollen angeblich steifer sein, so hat RM das 2005er ETSX zumindest vermarktet.



BJ 2005, gekauft 2 Halbjahr. Ich kann keines der genannten Probleme nachempfinden..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (11. September 2005)

Hallo,

ich fahre eine ETS-X 50 Mod.2004, habs aber erst seit Mai.
Fährt sich prima (wendig im trail, bergauf angenehm, bergab auch gut).
Manchmal ghost-shifting, keine Ahnung wieso.
Bei unserem Alpencross im Juli hat es mir super gefallen.
Die Talas vorn hat neuerdings so ne Art Losbrechmoment, das muss ich mal checken lassen.
Würde die Kiste wieder kaufen...
Die rot-weiss und auch die schwarz-gelb Lackierung sehen super aus.

MfG
Andreas


----------



## schattenmann (22. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
mein 2003er ETSX hält , und ist genau das was ich brauche,
komfortabler Tourer,
Garmisch Classics, Albstadt Marathon ,... haben bewiesen,
das erst Recht jetzt mit der Reba ( U-turn, Poploc)
, das Bike nur ein Problem ( Schwachpunkt) hat , 
und das bin ICH !
...wie war das nochmal, "...was nachgibt kann nicht brechen; was flext ,gibt nach! "
meine Knochen , Kniee danken es mir;
trotzdem Schade dass es das Slayer so nicht mehr weiter gibt, wie bisher


----------



## clemson (22. September 2005)

also für mich ist jetzt das etsx schon ein bike für den "all mountain bereich".
nur was zum geier ist all mountain denn genau ausser marketing hype????

bin letzte woche mit dem etsx 3-gondel tour in bozen gefahren..alles bestens
knüppelseig schlern  kein problem.
3 tages tour mit rucksack auf schlern kein problem,

gardasee kein  problem........

also für mich ist es perfekt und durch den verstellbaren federweg auch sehr variabel......

achja bin das 03 model gefahren R.I.P und nun das 05 still alive


----------



## clemson (22. September 2005)

also für mich ist jetzt das etsx schon ein bike für den "all mountain bereich".
nur was zum geier ist all mountain denn genau ausser marketing hype????

bin letzte woche mit dem etsx 3-gondel tour in bozen gefahren..alles bestens
knüppelseig schlern  kein problem.
3 tages tour mit rucksack auf schlern kein problem,

gardasee kein  problem........

also für mich ist es perfekt und durch den verstellbaren federweg auch sehr variabel......

achja bin das 03 model gefahren R.I.P und nun das 05 still alive


----------



## Ollman (22. September 2005)

Wird sich die neue Geometrie (also ab Modell 2006) wesentlich auf das Fahrverhalten auswirken? Hab im Moment ein 2005 Modell bekomme zwecks Garantieabwicklung ein 2006 ?

Gruß Ollman


----------

